# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Φορητό] SONY portable DVD player SP-950D Δεν "διαβάζει" - NO DISK!!!

## alekos161182

Καλησπέρα σας. Βασίζομαι στις γνώσεις σας για μια βοήθεια. 

Έχω το SONY portable DVD player SP-950D και δεν μου διαβάζει πια τα dvd κανενός είδους!

Το έλυσα και καθάρισα όλο τον μηχανισμό (γρανάζια ροδέλες)  μήπως απο τον καιρό είχαν μαζέψει βρωμιά και κάπου κολλούσε αλλά τίποτα.
Βάζοντας dvd και κλείνοντας το καπάκι, πάει να κάνει μια προσπάθεια να διαβάσει αλλά βγάζει αμέσως "No disc". Εν τω μεταξύ δεν ακούγεται να γυρνάει το dvd ώστε να προσπαθήσει να το διαβάσει!!
Το αξιοπερίεργο είναι οτι έχει και υποδοχή usb και φορτώνοντας ένα mpeg4 αρχείο που υποστηρίζει κανονικά, όταν το επιλέγω και πατάω play με γυρίζει στην εικόνα του dvd και μου λέει πάλι "No disc"!! 
Να σημειώσω πως αρχεία ήχου,εικόνας και τηλεόραση παίζει κανονικότατα! 

Τι μπορεί να φταίει??

----------


## A-tech

Για το DVD player όταν εμφανίζει "No disc" φταίει το ότι έχει σκονιστεί η κεφαλή του Laser. Ο λόγος που δεν γυρίζει για να διαβάσει το DVD είναι επειδή εξαρχής ανιχνεύει πως δεν υπάρχει τοποθετημένο δισκάκι. Το αρχικό πρόβλημα που βγάζουν είναι να μην διαβάζουν DVD και αργότερα CD, επειδή τα πρώτα είναι πιο συμπυκνωμένα και απαιτούν μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια της δέσμης του laser. Όμως η θύρα του USB δεν συσχετίζεται με το DVD. Αυτό που θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει είναι να αναγνωρίζει δύσκολα το στικάκι (ένα πιθανό αίτιο θα ήταν λόγω προβλήματος στην τροφοδοσία). Στην περίπτωση αυτή βλέπει τα αρχεία αλλά όταν ξεκινάει την ανάγνωση κλατάρει και χάνει την διασύνδεση, οπότε σε πετάει στο επόμενο που είναι το DVD player που όπως φαίνεται και αυτό έχει πρόβλημα (ή σκόνη στον φακό και τα κάτοπτρα, ή χαμηλή τροφοδοσία, ή καμένη κεφαλή). Πάντως πολλές φορές δεν μπορεί να γίνει η ανάγνωση απο το USB όταν το video είναι μεγάλης ανάλυσης. Τυχαίνει και τότε, επειδή αυτές οι συσκευές δεν μπορούν να αναπαράγουν εύκολα αυτά τα video, να τα απορρίπτουν για να αναγνώσουν από άλλη πηγή.

----------


## miralas

Δωσε στο μοτερ 12v για πεντε λεπτα.

----------


## A-tech

> Δωσε στο μοτερ 12v για πεντε λεπτα.


Τι θα αλλάξει εάν το κάνει αυτό για 5 λεπτά; Σου έχει τύχει κάτι απο προσωπική εμπειρία; Πάντως και για δευτερόλεπτα μπορεί να διαπιστώσει εάν δουλεύει το μοτέρ. Όμως το ζήτημα είναι πως να ελέγξει τις εσωτερικές τάσεις εάν δεν ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα, γιατί δεν φταίει το μοτέρ. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, μπορεί να δοκιμάσει να καθαρίσει επιφανειακά τον φακό (με μπατονέτα και AZAX για τα τζάμια) σε περίπτωση που φταίει η σκόνη για το θέμα του DVD. Αλλά επειδή η καφαλή Laser είναι κάπως πολύπλοκη (ο φακός στέλνει τη δέσμη σε ένα κάτοπτρο, και στη συνέχεια αλλάζει κλίση μέσω ενός άλλου κατόπτρου για να φτάσει τελικά στο laser, που βρίσκεται σε διαφορετική γωνία κλίσης απο τον φακό που φαίνεται εξωτερικά), έτσι μπορεί η σκόνη να είναι στα υπόλοιπα επίπεδα. Εκεί έχει διαδικασία ο καθαρισμός, γιατί δεν πρέπει να ξεβιδώσεις κανένα τμήμα της καφαλής καθώς χαλάνε οι εστιακές αποστάσεις και απαιτείται βέβαια αντιστατικός εξοπλισμός. Όλα αυτά με την πεποίθηση ότι δεν είναι χαλασμένη και η ίδια η κεφαλή laser ώστε να μην οδηγηθεί σε λάθος συμπεράσματα.

----------


## alekos161182

Φίλε A-tech ο φακός του laser δείχνει αρκετά καθαρός. Αν μπορείς εξήγησε  μου λίγο πιο αναλυτικά πως και ποιες εσωτερικές τάσεις να τσεκάρω. Έχω  έναν άνθρωπο να με βοηθήσει με αυτό. 
Φίλε miralas κι εσύ αν μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις λέγοντας μου πως ακριβώς να το κάνω θα ήμουν ευγνώμων. 

Να  σημειώσω πως όταν βάζω dvd και κλείνω το καπάκι, ανάβει στιγμιαία το  λαμπάκι του Laser χωρίς να γίνει όμως προσπάθεια να γυρίσει το dvd για  να το διαβάσει.
Αν κλείσω το καπάκι χωρίς dvd ανάβει πάλι στιγμιαία  το λαμπάκι και γυρνάει για 2 δεύτερα το στρογγυλό (μάλλον είναι το μοτέρ  που λέγατε αυτό ε??) που κουμπώνει το dvd  και σταματάει λέγοντας μου  no disc.

----------


## A-tech

Από τις τάσεις έλεγξε τα 5V του USB μιας και δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει από φλασάκι, παρ'όλο που το βρίσκει. Καλά ήταν να μετρούσες και με φορτίο στην θύρα του USB, για να δεις σε ποια τιμή φτάνει ακριβώς εν ώρα λειτουργίας, αν και αυτό είναι δυσκολότερο, γιατί πρέπει να εντοπίσεις τα αντίστοιχα pin πάνω στην  πλακέτα.

Το DVD player αναγνωρίζει τα CD? Το ότι ανάβει στιγμιαία το laser, πάει να πει ότι κάνει ανάγνωση και δεν εντοπίζει μέσα δίσκο, λόγω κάποιας φθοράς της κεφαλής Laser (γενικά χαλάνε εύκολα, γιατί είναι ευαίσθητες στο κάθε τι -μπορεί να καεί κάποιο εξάρτημα από την ενσωματωμένη πλακετίτσα της, μονάχα από τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό που δημιουργήθηκε στην σκόνη που κατακάθισε πάνω της- και αν δεν είχες πρόβλημα και στο USB θα σου έλεγα να την αλλάξεις εξαρχής). Αν δεν το αναγνωρίσει, δεν πρόκειται να γυρίσει με DVD μέσα. Εκτός εάν το εντοπίσει αλλά δυσκολεύεται να το διαβάσει, τότε μπορεί να γυρίζει στα χαμένα προσπαθώντας.

Απο κει και πέρα δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποιο service manual για να σου πω ακριβώς που αλλού να μετρήσεις τάσεις για την καλωδιοταινία της τροφοδοσίας του Laser. Επίσης το πρόβλημα αυτό το κάνει με την εσωτερική μπαταρία μόνο; ή και με την τοποθέτηση του τροφοδοτικού; Δες ακόμα εάν από το φλασάκι ανοίγει άλλα αρχεία πέρα από το περιεχόμενο του (π.χ. φωτογραφίες). Αν ξεβιδώσεις πάλι την συσκευή, σημείωσε και τον κωδικό της κεφαλής του Laser για να δω ποια έχει (συνήθως είναι λίγα γράμματα και ακολουθούν κάποιοι αριθμοί).

----------


## miralas

Ειναι μπλοκαρισμενο το μοτερ δωσε 12v και ριξτο λιγι σπρει καθαρισμου.Οταν βαζεις μεσα τον δισκο ακουγεται κανενασ θορυβος η προσπαθει να γυρισει και σταματαει?

----------


## alekos161182

Δεν ακούγεται κανένας θόρυβος. Ούτε ξεκινάει να το γυρίσει. Ανάβει το λαμπάκι του laser στιγμιαία και το dvd μένει στάσιμο. Δοκίμασα και cd αλλά το ίδιο. Απο usb κατάφερα να ακούσω μουσικά αρχεία όπως είδα και φωτογραφίες αλλά βίντεο mp4 που του φόρτωσα (με διάφορες αναλύσεις) δεν κατάφερα να δω.

----------


## Λιάτης

*Κάπου υπάρχει ένας διακόπτης που όταν κλείνεις το καπάκι δίνει εντολή στο μοτέρ για να ξεκινήσει να γυρίζει το cd...Βρές τον και πάτησέ τον με το χέρι με κάποιο τρόπο με ανοιχτό καπάκι χωρίς το cd και δες αν γυρίζει το μοτεράκι που είναι για το cd και αν ναι, κοίτα αν δουλεύει το laser..*

----------


## thomasg24

Όπως είπε και ο Τάκης είναι μεγάλη πιθανότητα να είναι το μοτεράκι βγάλτο και δοκιμασέ το αν λειτουργεί με 3 βόλτ (2 μπαταρίες) είναι κλασσική βλάβη χαλάνε οι ψύκτρες απο το μοτέρ...αλλαξέ το είναι πολύ φθηνό το ζητάς 5,2 volt αν θυμάμαι καλά αλλιώς είναι η κεφαλή αν έχεις απο κάποιο άλλο dvd δοκιμασέ την τα περισσότερα μοντέλα φοράνε τις ίδιες κεφαλές!

----------


## A-tech

> Αν κλείσω το καπάκι χωρίς dvd ανάβει πάλι  στιγμιαία  το λαμπάκι και γυρνάει για 2 δεύτερα το στρογγυλό (μάλλον  είναι το μοτέρ  που λέγατε αυτό ε??) που κουμπώνει το dvd  και σταματάει  λέγοντας μου  no disc.


Όπως φαίνεται το μοτέρ λειτουργεί. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι φταίει η  κεφαλή. Και λογικά δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τις τάσεις γιατί σύμφωνα με τα  τελευταία δεδομένα το USB λειτουργεί κανονικά. Το πρόβλημα πλέον είναι  ότι δεν διαβάζει το format mp4, και όχι ότι δεν διαβάζει απο το USB. Αν  αναφερόμασταν σε υπολογιστή θα επανεγκαταστούσαμε τους αντίστοιχους  codec. Αλλά εδώ με επιφύλαξη (καθώς δεν έχουμε ελέγξει τίποτα μέχρι  στιγμής), πιθανώς υπάρχει κάποια δυσλειτουργία με την κωδικοποίηση  MPEG-4.

----------


## eebabs2000

Για τά αρχεία mp4 βεβαιώσου ότι είναι mpeg4 και δεν είναι π.χ. h264. Έπειτα δοκίμασε να τα μετατρέψεις σε χαμηλό bit rate (γύρω στα 450κb/s με ανάλυση 320Χ240). Δοκίμασε να μετατρέψεις και σε αρχείο flv πολλά συστήματα διαβάζουν flv με ήχο mp3. Όσο αφορά το DVD πιστεύω ότι φταίει η κεφαλή. Δοκίμασε να καθαρίσεις με μπατονέτα και οινόπνευμα (μου έχει τύχει να επισκευάσω σύστημα με αυτό το τρόπο) αλλιώς πας για άλλη κεφαλή!

----------


## alekos161182

Εάν φταίει η κεφαλή, τι λύσεις υπάρχουν και πόσο θα μου κοστίσουν?

----------


## eebabs2000

Τι κεφαλή φοράει; Πες μας λίγο τον κωδικό!

----------


## alekos161182

> Τι κεφαλή φοράει; Πες μας λίγο τον κωδικό!


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το δω...Θα πρέπει να το ανοίξω πάλι!

----------


## A-tech

> Εάν φταίει η κεφαλή, τι λύσεις υπάρχουν και πόσο θα μου κοστίσουν?


Αν την αντικαταστήσει κάποιος δικός σου που έχει τον σχετικό εξοπλισμό (αντιστατικό βραχιόλι & γάντια, κολλητήρι με γείωση & αντιστατική τρόμπα απορρόφησης) να υπολογίζεις 15-25Ευρώ για μια κοινή κεφαλή DVD, με μία διακύμανση, αναλόγως απο που την πάρεις (διαδίκτυο ή κατάστημα). Εάν είχαμε τον κωδικό θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε ακριβώς πόσο είναι η τιμή στην αγορά. Αν πάλι θες να το δώσεις σε κάποιο service πορφανώς θα πληρώσεις και τα τεχνικά, οπότε υπολογίζεις τι σε συμφέρει.

----------

